# apps won't update



## Brandystorm (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi, I got a new Ipod touch so I tried to change my apple email, but it didn't work so I changed it back. Now the apps on my Iphone and Ipad won't update. It says updating at first when I put my password in, but then it just changes back to update and says "cannot connect to the iTunes store". But I can go onto iTunes and the ap store. 
I tried rebooting and did a system restore on my ipad but still not working. The screen with the apple ID where you need to enter your password just comes up randomly on my iphone and ipad too.
I also tried scrolling to where it says purchases to see if I cold update the apps that way but no. It's also weird that on my ipad it says I have no money in iTunes but on my iphone I see my money. Obviously I screwed up my account somehow, how do I fix it?
Linda


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In Settings go to "Store" (my older iPod Touch) or "iTunes & App Store" (my iPhone 5) and tap on your Apple ID. I don't know for sure, but I'm guessing that if you Sign Out you can then sign back in with current email/password and get things working again.


----------

